
Show HN: My lockdown project, HutSee – an alternative to Nextdoor - gadogado
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.hutsee.com<p>HutSee is a new social platform for neighbors that focuses on creating meaningful connections within your neighborhood by sharing resources like tools, books, knowledge, fresh garden picks, rides to work, and more.<p>My aim in writing HutSee is to have a place online where neighbors favor mindful discussion over posting minor grievances, empathy and kindness over making hurtful comments, mutual aid and honoring community over a &#x27;get-off-my-lawn&#x27; attitude.<p>The project is still a work in progress but it&#x27;s at a place where it can be shared outside of friends and family to get feedback. I set up a <i>read-only</i> demo environment for this on heroku here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.hutsee.com<p>Thank you for checking it out. I can also setup your neighborhood on HutSee if you&#x27;d like to use it yourself ( provided it&#x27;s in the US and I can find the shape data for postgis ) - just let me know!<p>Geoff
geoff@hutsee.com
======
ZinniaZirconium
I don't want to share and talk with my neighbors. I don't know my neighbors
names and I don't want to know. That's why my lockdown project was an anti-
social solitary endeavor that can be appreciated alone in darkness. Lockdown
didn't make me miss social contact. It made me appreciate solitude.

~~~
gadogado
ya that's understandable thanks. what's your project?

